# m&p vs. FN



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Sorry for making so many posts but I just cant decide. I just recently found out how cheap these to guns are. Didn't realize they were both available at Cabelas in town. So which is preffered. 

The slide on the M&P was sticky, had to pull the slide back while pushing the release to get it to release. They had two there I picked up the other one and the slide worked once. I looked at the guy and said, "that will go away won't it." he says "it should". I thought for $500 it better. The FN I like but the magazine wouldn't slide out nice and smooth you had to pull it out. Pretty sure I'm gonna go with one of these two. They have felt the best in my hands so far. Both in .40cal BTW. Thanks.
Nate


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't say anything about FN. The MP has S&W life time warranty and there seems to be a lot of happy owners. See if you can find one where the slides not sticking.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is probably just me but I am not getting what the problem with the gun was by your description. In a shop ,like Cabelas, that carries plenty of firearms you won't be purchasing the gun under the counter unless it is the last one they have, so if you decide on a particular model they will bring out another one so be sure you check it over before you lay down the cash. If you get a S&W home and it doesn't work properly S&W customer service is world class in the firearm market, so there is really now gamble in buying a S&W.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When purchasing a NEW gun of any brand, type or caliber make certain the action operates smoothly and you know how to break it down for basic cleaning BEFORE laying your MONEY on the counter. If it doesn't appear to function as you expect it should, REQUIRE an acceptable fix or explanation of why your expectation is incorrect. An acceptable fix would be a different gun but if the problem can't be satisfactorily explained I would question a different gun of the same model etc. You are the one that should be in control as it is your MONEY. IMHO :smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Just re-read your complaint and think I understand your problem better as a result. 

The Slide release on my M&P9 was also difficult to operate without relieving pressure by pulling back slightly on the slide. I believe there are two schools of thought regarding Slide release operation. One demands the slide to close when the release is lightly pressed. The other requires the slide to NOT release with slight pressure for positive control purposes and requires two handed operation. ie. accidental closure avoidance.

When I purchased my M&P I operated on the premise, right or wrong, that the "safe" mode of operation was desired by S&W engineers. I prefer to release with single hand (thumb) operation and stoned the release to allow smooth but safe thumb release. 

Yours will probably not loosen up on its own for a large number of operations. I suggest should you purchase an M&P, which I do reccomend, operating it for a few hundred rounds. If you continue to desire easier release after a few hundred have a gunsmith stone the release. :smt1099


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

After going to a different gun shop, Scheels, I found the problem. The slide needs to be pushed very hard. The damned thing felt like it took a chunk out of my finger at first, after operating a half dozen time it seemed to get better just because I knew how much pressure to put on it. So in conclusion it wan't the gun it was the "newbie behind the trigger" so to speak.

They had two M&P 9's sitting there, one was $519 the other $549. So I asked the gun guy why, he said that the more expensive one is packaged just like the XD but with three mags instead of just two. So once again I have changed my mind. I will be purchasing an M&P 9 sometime soon. I just can't get over how good it feels in my hand. IMO the M&P is a lot more appealing to the eye than the XD. And I love the pull/feel of the trigger. That and after hearing about the warranty and customer service I feel I can't go wrong.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> They had two M&P 9's sitting there, one was $519 the other $549. So I asked the gun guy why, he said that the more expensive one is packaged just like the XD but with three mags instead of just two. So once again I have changed my mind. I will be purchasing an M&P 9 sometime soon. I just can't get over how good it feels in my hand. IMO the M&P is a lot more appealing to the eye than the XD. And I love the pull/feel of the trigger. That and after hearing about the warranty and customer service I feel I can't go wrong.


I have two M&P's and have *had* an XD. The M&P has a low bore axis so there is less muzzle flip and low felt recoil. The M&P is through hardened not case hardened, like most guns, for a long life span. It has a stainless steel slide, steel sights and mags, changeable palm swells, beveled front portion of the slide for easier re-holstering, picatinny rail, wavy cocking serrations for better grip, great ergonomics, a steel internal skeleton for stronger but thinner frame, hinged not scissor style trigger, short trigger pull with quick reset, plenty of holsters already available, and that S&W lifetime warranty. The M&P has no real weakness, it is a new gun and has gone through and in the case of the compact and the .45 still going through a few growing pains but there have been no major issues with the M&P, no Kabooms or anything of that nature, all minor easy to fix type things. I have had no problems whatsoever with either of mine and may be getting another in the near future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I didn't already have several polymer 9mms, I'd buy an FNP - the trigger is the best I have ever felt on a DA/SA with an external hammer. The store U mentioned is rather high in gun prices - I've seen them. But, in Houston gun shows I"ve seen the FNP9 in the low $400 range.

They come with 3 mags too. Realize that some guns are hard to pull the mag out until you break the gun in a bit. Although - this usually isn't an issue with polymer framed guns in my experience. But, I've bought several metal framed guns that had this issue brand new - but it went away after 1 range trip.


----------

